# Where to find best pizza



## korolana (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Please Help!!! We are looking everywhere in Lisbon for american type, thick crust loaded pizza. Here they have all thin crust, and so small. Please help where to get american style pizza. Thanks a lot


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I've relocated your query to the Portugal forum.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

If you want that kind of pizza in Portugal your best bet is Pizza Hut or Dial a Pizza.


----------

